# Can I Still Be An Outbacker



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

We just left the Hershey pa show where we spent 6 hours going over every model we saw online over the past two months. We had narrowed our search down to a half a dozen units, yet we must have looked at over 200 according to my 7 year old. We basically went for the Outback, Mountaineer, Laredo from Keystone and the Glendale out of Canada. Glendale did not have anything for children on site. The Outback doesn't have the full size queen, the Mountaineer was great, except the kids area lacked space, the dealer who we purchsed our Outback came to the table to deal and offered a great trade and a nice price on the unit. We were hot on the laredo 32rs until we saw it, but my kids and DW fell in love with the 30bh right next to it. Chris from Schaeffer's showed us the unit, told me he sold Hootbob his two trailers, saw Tami this morning and matched every deal option we had received on the Mountaineer and sold us the 30bh right then and there. Excellent deal on the new unit, great trade, dealt in the 5th wheel hitch and max air vents installed and signed the deal inside our new TT. Hope to have it by the end of September and I am looking to bring it to the fall PA pig roast if I can still get a spot, Chris says he will be attending.









Scheaffer's salesman and dealership was a pleasure to deal with and as I said came to the table ready to deal and proved they wanted the business and promised their future service and expertise. Great dealership in my opinion.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

I think it is " Once an Outbacker always an Outbacker!" Enjoy the new rig. You can come and join us up in the "A" area if there are not any sites next to the others at Otter Lake. That way you'll at least have some Outbackin' neighbors!!

Congrats on the Buy !!!!!

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congrats on the new toy!!! Absolutely, once you've drunk the kool-aid there's no turning back!!! You're one of us for life!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats on your new TT!









We'll be waiting to hear all about it...Please post photos when you pick her up








Dawn


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's great nynethead








Chris is a great guy
Did you see the picture board DW made up for Chris?
Hope you can get a site for Otter LAke

Don


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Congrats on your new TT!
Like happycamper said " Once an Outbacker always an Outbacker!" as long as you stay in touch 
and love to camp

willie


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

No problem, you can stick around









As for Chris from Schaeffers selling you S.O.B., we will deal with him at the rally









Enjoy and good luck

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Congratulations on the new trailer. And like the others have already stated, sure, stick around.

After all, Outbackers is more of "state of mind", then an owners group.....don't you agree.

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah good ridance to ya! Don't let the door hit you on the way out! Traitor!








(Oh, sorry... did I say that out loud?)

But seriously, congratulations on the new TT!







I'm sure it's beautiful and you will enjoy it almost as much as you would an Outback!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, like they said........once an OBer, always an OBer.........however, you might get referred to as an SOB, occasionally!!







Some of the SOBs in our group are SO fun, though. We don't mind. The more the merrier!!
Darlene


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks, It's nice to know you can be an outcast and still belong. Just called otterlake and got one of the last sites for the pig roast. The dealer says I should have the unit at the end of September as I took the one from the show as it was just brought in from the factory. DW not happy about all the tourists going through, but I figure they had to make it perfect because it was the model everyone was looking at when trying to decide on what model to buy.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Laredo's are sweet. When we were in Niagara there was a 4 of them from Quebec all around us. Very nice , so congrats.

I can't believe Outback doesn't have a full size Queen. I'm only 5'6" and my toes hit the wall on the Slide out queen.

I myself have been looking at Cougars, but doubt it is in the cards for sometime.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

That's is awesome news, good for you & your family








Chris is a really nice guy, we had fun with him at the show.

Very happy for you,
Tami


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Wow, that's a really beautiful unit with a nice floor plan. Alot of open space, and you now have 3 bunks instead of 2. The only down side that I can see (aside from not being an Outback







) is the loss of privacy when the kids/guests need to use the bathroom.

Congrats and enjoy


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

Heck, I've *never* owned an Outback and no one has attempted to bump me off. Yet, anyway...


----------

